# E60 & I-Drive



## dlan (Jun 4, 2004)

I have March 2004 E60 that would only dial 911, after 2 visits to the original BMW center they updated the software in April my communication menu (when I click UP with the I-Drive wheel) in I-Drive just say "For Further Information Please Contact Your BMW Center" for both BMW Assist and the Phone menus.

After 3 more visits to 2 different service center this is still not fixed, both centers told me that this is how BMW Assist works in the latest software version and it might be fixed in Version 12 but for now I have the access BMW Assist now from the Service Settings Menu in I-Drive.

Anyone else have this issue with the I-Drive Communications Menu? I really don't understand why they would disable this menu option.

Even after all this my BMW Assist still don't work reliably, ever few day BMW Assist won't work (It Says No Network) for several hours then it start working again after I turn the car off and leave it for a while.

Also I had the BMW phone installed after the software update and both dealer is unable to get the phone to sync or work with the car since I-Drive don't have the phone menu available.

I am so frustrated with this&#8230; this is my 5th new car but only first BMW and after only 6 weeks as a BMW owner I can't say that I would buy another BMW again. I never had this kind of problem with any of my other cars.


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello also from NJ. It sounds like you probably visited my dealer in your travels. Do you have 525i, 530i, or 545? I'm not sure what the problem is with BMW Assist? If you can see the verizon network where you are, why can't you just hit the button up by the sunroof? I know you can also access it via service settings or something like that. Is there a third way that you need to have? You can't call the concierge that way anyway; it's a different number you can't use the car to dial. Are there that many roadside assistance situations that you need bmw assist often?

I'm sorry to hear about your phone issues. Bluetooth is a very problematic protocol, especially in vehicles. There was a recent meeting between the spec committee and vehicle manufacturers, including BMW. Or are you just trying to get the official bmw phone to work? That stinks if you can't even do that. Hopefully, v12, due out sometime between now and Sept. will fix this. It almost sounds like you might need a new iDrive system installed. One source I've found to be of great help is BMW North America. Use their 800 number and explain to someone your problem with your phone and the inability to access the phone menu in iDrive. They can help with dealer service dept. issues; I know this from direct experience. I wouldn't say anything to them about bmw assist so as not to cloud your phone issue and also I have a distinct feeling that once you have your phone working, your issues with bmw assist will also be resolved. Youi should not have to wait for v12; many people already their bmw phones installed and working. It can be a bit funky, sometimes needing to turn the phone off and back on before getting it to sync, but they certainly can access their phone menus within iDrive. Good luck.

Sam


----------



## maug1 (Apr 27, 2004)

*IDrive and BMW Assist*

I have the same issue on my march 2004 E60. BMW Assit can be accessed through theIDrive by going to the service setting--do not use the communication setting as it will not work. Most of the time (although not always) it shows that the system is working--other times for no apparent reason it does not. You can access BMW Assist through the SOS button (assuming you have a signal). I do not have a phone so I do not have your issues--I do have factory installed Sirius Radio with no problems. This is the only problem that I have with the car and I hae no reason to call BMW assist--hopefully, this is the worst problem we ever have with the car and let's keep or fingers crossed for V12.

QUOTE=dlan]I have March 2004 E60 that would only dial 911, after 2 visits to the original BMW center they updated the software in April my communication menu (when I click UP with the I-Drive wheel) in I-Drive just say "For Further Information Please Contact Your BMW Center" for both BMW Assist and the Phone menus.

After 3 more visits to 2 different service center this is still not fixed, both centers told me that this is how BMW Assist works in the latest software version and it might be fixed in Version 12 but for now I have the access BMW Assist now from the Service Settings Menu in I-Drive.

Anyone else have this issue with the I-Drive Communications Menu? I really don't understand why they would disable this menu option.

Even after all this my BMW Assist still don't work reliably, ever few day BMW Assist won't work (It Says No Network) for several hours then it start working again after I turn the car off and leave it for a while.

Also I had the BMW phone installed after the software update and both dealer is unable to get the phone to sync or work with the car since I-Drive don't have the phone menu available.

I am so frustrated with this&#8230; this is my 5th new car but only first BMW and after only 6 weeks as a BMW owner I can't say that I would buy another BMW again. I never had this kind of problem with any of my other cars.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

dlan said:


> I have March 2004 E60 that would only dial 911, after 2 visits to the original BMW center they updated the software in April my communication menu (when I click UP with the I-Drive wheel) in I-Drive just say "For Further Information Please Contact Your BMW Center" for both BMW Assist and the Phone menus.
> 
> After 3 more visits to 2 different service center this is still not fixed, both centers told me that this is how BMW Assist works in the latest software version and it might be fixed in Version 12 but for now I have the access BMW Assist now from the Service Settings Menu in I-Drive.
> 
> ...


After a couple months of SOS unreliability on my October build E60 (I had the no network problem too), the dealer updated the software. Now it does the same as yours...


----------



## dlan (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't need to use BMW Assist often but I do feel if you buy a car for this much everything should work properly. I even had one service advisor told me that I have to excuse the techs because this car is new and they don't know much about the systems as yet. I also don't understand why they would remove the menu option if it was there previously.

I tried everything with my phone it just won't sync with the car. I was told by the dealer that installed the phone that they just installed the hardware and did not do any software update because I had the latest software. But the instruction for the hardware clearly states:



> Programming
> After complete installation of eject box , TCU requires to be programmed via DIS
> Tester.
> Because of roadside and emergency calls, the full vehicle identification number must
> ...


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

dlan,

Here is a link to a post from someone with a similar problem:
http://e60.doit.wisc.edu/forums/index.php?showtopic=1346&st=0***entry12302


----------



## dlan (Jun 4, 2004)

545iSMG said:


> dlan,
> 
> Here is a link to a post from someone with a similar problem:
> http://e60.doit.wisc.edu/forums/index.php?showtopic=1346&st=0***entry12302


Thanks.


----------



## dlan (Jun 4, 2004)

Well I just got my car back again after 2 more days at the service center... I am happy to report that my phone now works including voice dialing. 

My communication menu is also back and it now includes a 3rd item in addition to Phone and BMW Assist for SMS text messaging.

I will try to check my software version and report back.


----------

